# Top Gear Relaunch



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

Starts in half hour on BBC2 (that's 8pm Sunday)

About 10 years ago it was a great watch, really funny and inventive - the Clarkson became UberClarkson, and the more stoopid stuff he said, the more the media got on his back, which led to him digging his heals in and saying more stoopid stuff, and we all know how it ended up.

Now, I've always thought Chris Evans was a bit of an arsehole from the TFI days ("Tell us how much you earn, go on, tell us on air how much you earn") and the press have certainly got it in for this new series before a frame has even been broadcast, but I will watch with an open mind and see what the Bobby Moore is.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2016)

Apparently Evans more of a twat to the crew than Clarkson


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

ahhh and its TGI friday with cars


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2016)

You can see why Billie Piper left him


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

well he always was an annoying twat


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2016)

American muscle cars with guns & Reliant Robins. Havent we seen all this before.


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

just try a little harder Chris


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2016)

Outdated wanker hosts outdated show for wankers and it's shit. What a surprise.


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

Come back Clarkson - all is forgiven (apart from the casual racism and violence of course)


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Outdated wanker hosts outdated show for wankers and it's shit. What a surprise.



did not have to pay for prime to watch it


could be worse


----------



## moomoo (May 29, 2016)

It's so boring!!


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

but woohoo new STUFF!!!


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

It looks like when you see clips from the Top Gear syndication in other countries, where they've shown the presenters the original and said "be like them"


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

still better than jessie's preformace in batman Vs Superman


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> still better than jessie's preformace in batman Vs Superman


DJ Jazzy Jeff in The Fresh Prince of Bel Air was better than Jessie's performance in Batman Vs Superman


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

if this had happened midway thru dawn of justice it would of been a better movie


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2016)

moomoo said:


> It's so boring!!


The old one was getting boring & staid. Slightly disappointed they havent shaken it up a bit.


----------



## Mungy (May 29, 2016)

can't stand chris evans, but i thought i'd give it a go. gave up after gordon ramsey's lap. utter crap.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2016)

Im liking Matt though. Ill stick with it as i like car shows but not enough to give tax dodging Amazon my money or enough to d/l a car show.


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

Where were all the other fella's they proudly showed off as a fine example of diversity in modern Britain?


----------



## peterkro (May 29, 2016)

peterkro review.Absolute shite.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2016)

Watching now ..

Christ Evans is a knob !


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2016)

Replace Evans with Jeremy Clarkson & Le Blanc with James May & Weeprick Hammond & you wouldnt be able to tell the difference.

An opportunity to do something new, radical, different & the beeb have failed.

Whens 5th Gear on?


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

hopefully they show more of Sabine 

she at least seems fun and passionate  about  cars..


matt just looked bored as fuck

and Chris trying his hardest to make every thing seem so so so exciting will get old quick


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

I have a feeling Evans might only do one series - he seems an egotistical man, so if something isn't going his way he'll be inclined to fuck it off


----------



## twentythreedom (May 29, 2016)

It was OK but nothing more tbh. Hopefully it'll improve. The basics are all (still) there


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> .. and Chris trying his hardest to make every thing seem so so so exciting will get old quick


Yes, that was a bit tiresome.


----------



## Corax (May 29, 2016)

I've wondered why there's no motorbike version of Top Gear - it could make a pretty good show.


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2016)

oh a show with a american presenter


it was the brit shouting WOOHOO like a cunt


----------



## Mungy (May 29, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> oh a show with a american presenter
> 
> 
> it was the brit shouting WOOHOO like a cunt


tbf, he could shout anything and still be like a cunt. he's that much of a cunt.


----------



## souljacker (May 29, 2016)

Evans is the biggest tool I've ever had the misfortune of watching on TV. What an utter cunt.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2016)

Not terrible plenty of mediocre episodes of classic top gear. Not great not terrible. Room for improvement.


----------



## steveo87 (May 29, 2016)

I'm watching it as I type on the IPlayer (well my phone), just got to bit where they've arrived in Blackpool - good news: they've not rolled a Robin Reliant (yet). Bad news: Gordon Ramsey is on.

The segways between the Blackpool/Top Gun bits that are annoying me. Le Blanc nails it because he's an actor, Evans on the other hand just looks lost as he seems to mentally scrape different parts of the script together like small child trying form an excuse.

But yeah, like some one above me said - it's the start, and Chris Evans has always been a colossal bell end.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 30, 2016)

Watched 2 mins of it. Shit.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2016)

New Top Gear review: lots of polish but it's still a secondhand car show. 


Thought the Guardian was fair, but probably go further,  Evans talent when he last did telly was a fresh and creative manic vibe.. Big breakfast,  toothbrush.. This was more what would the old mob do? ,  answer probably not gimmick up every segment. A recipe that can only lead to running out of derivative ideas quite quickly.   Can see why he got the gig,  and he may find his feet but if not give it to Guy Martin. Think he d bounce off Le Blanc better.


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2016)

imagine how good the line up couldve been...


----------



## muscovyduck (May 30, 2016)

It really frustrates me that they could've mixed it up a bit and didn't. The old lot were getting boring anyway


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

muscovyduck said:


> It really frustrates me that they could've mixed it up a bit and didn't. The old lot were getting boring anyway



It was mediocre not terrible worth giving it another chance.


----------



## EastEnder (May 30, 2016)

I did not see it but I didn't like it.


----------



## hash tag (May 30, 2016)

New stuff same as the old stuff. Same old stupid stunts, presenters no different to last not. Evans desperately trying to make a go of it and trying too hard. As a petrol head, I'll stick to fifth gear, counts cars and the like. As for top gear, well is it a comedy show, is it a car show, is it a new show? 

Drop it.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> New stuff same as the old stuff. Same old stupid stunts, presenters no different to last not. Evans desperately trying to make a go of it and trying too hard. As a petrol head, I'll stick to fifth gear, counts cars and the like. As for top gear, well is it a comedy show, is it a car show, is it a new show?
> 
> Drop it.



i think it needs to find its feet. plus more sabine smicht


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> classic top gear.








??


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Thank you for not posting a picture of Noel Edmunds before I've had breakfast.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2016)

Did it have comparison of the boot space and fuel economy of a Vectra and a Mondeo?


----------



## D'wards (May 30, 2016)

Aside from evans, I think the segments weren't interesting enough. Clarkson et el did some great ones; like driving from London to Scotland and back on one tank of petrol, racing across London on car, pushbike and tube, the foreign specials.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Aside from evans, I think the segments weren't interesting enough. Clarkson et el did some great ones; like driving from London to Scotland and back on one tank of petrol, racing across London on car, pushbike and tube, the foreign specials.



And those took a few series to get going. Their 1st series was pretty terrible. Christ May didn't turn up till mid way through the 1st series. The series mainly worked on the main three characters dynamic, and we've only really seen two of them. 

I generally watched TP on demand, fast forwarding through the petrol head bits and watching challenges/interviews (mind you Gordon Ramsey/Jesse Eisenberg was a weird choice) so I'm happy to give it a bit of chance. Lets at least give them till their first silly race (and keep in mind some of May/Clarkeson/Hammond races, were rubbish).


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> (mind you Gordon Ramsey/Jesse Eisenberg was a weird choice)


Last minute panic bookings.  Brad Pitt was originally scheduled, but his Hollywood stuff got in the way.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> Last minute panic bookings.  Brad Pitt was originally scheduled, but his Hollywood stuff got in the way.



Really?


----------



## Corax (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Really?


Apparently so.



> The much-anticipated first episode was meant to feature Brad Pitt, who was forced to pull-out due to scheduling issues. Instead Gordon Ramsay and Jesse Eisenberg took his place for a new segment titled Star In A Rallycross Car, replacing the Star In A Reasonably Priced Car.



Top Gear: Chris Evans hits the wrong gear while Matt Le Blanc roars to the finish line


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2016)

There were cars, there were many things, but there was no witty banter!


----------



## The Boy (May 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> There were cars, there were many things, but there was no witty banter!



Just like the old show then.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2016)

Once they do,  which they surely will,  Sabine VS Stig,  it will be time for reformatting.


----------



## moomoo (May 30, 2016)

I miss Richard.


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2016)

gosub said:


> Once they do,  which they surely will,  Sabine VS Stig,  it will be time for reformatting.



Sabine vs Tiff Nedel

might be interesting


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> Sabine vs Tiff Nedel
> 
> might be interesting


I'd keep Sabine,   BBC worldwide would be screaming at the loss of branding potential.. But that's what's got lost in the wash. Or rather is showing its workings rather more.	Be careful Chris you'll become the beeb's Mr forsythe which is a double edged at best.


----------



## chandlerp (May 30, 2016)

Rory and the other bloke were wasted being left on Extra Gear, they were far more entertaining and professional than the other two.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2016)

Extra Gear
Top Gear: Extra Gear, Episode 1
Not bad


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2016)

s'ok. needs to bed down for a season to see where it goes. the TG speshals were the best thing about them for me, so looking forward to seein if they do any


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2016)

did any of the new guys try to slip in a racist quip under the radar? to keep the shows tradition alive so to speak


----------



## chandlerp (May 30, 2016)

Sabine did one on Extra Gear when she told Rory she'd make him pale when she took him out for a drive.


----------



## hash tag (May 30, 2016)

Even the guests were scripted 
I can't see the article said one, it's too small and far away.
What's the greatest car you have owned?
LA Ferrari, only one if 599 ever made. They sent me this box in the post the other day. It's possibly the most expensive box in the world. Look, it contains the key to my new car, a LA Ferrari convertible, one of only a hundred to be made....does anyone give a monkeys ?
The only minor slightly enjoyable tweak were the stars taking the mini off road for a few seconds. Thinks, why don't they do a lap of a proper rally cross track?


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2016)

starfish said:


> Im liking Matt though. Ill stick with it as i like car shows but not enough to give tax dodging Amazon my money or enough to d/l a car show.



have to say i think matt could be good if they let him be himself and not a parody of hammond/may. i didn't feel chris evans at all in that. the format fitted the three amigos but it didn't seem to work for the dynamic duo. so for it to work they wil need to change the format and then it wont be top gear any more.

stil its only ep 1 so wil give it a few more before i write it off.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 31, 2016)

I really wanted to like it, but it was a bit meh.


----------



## souljacker (May 31, 2016)

I didn't get the robin reliant bit at all. In old top gear, a broken down car would never have resulted in one of the team getting put on a lorry and driven to a destination. Mainly because, well, who wants to watch that?


----------



## marshall (May 31, 2016)

Reportedly, the spin-off show, Extra Gear, is miles better than the parent show. 

Haven't watched it myself yet, but I hear it's pretty good.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 31, 2016)

Disappointing beginning to the new series. just like the old one with a bunch of stand ins


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 31, 2016)

souljacker said:


> I didn't get the robin reliant bit at all. In old top gear, a broken down car would never have resulted in one of the team getting put on a lorry and driven to a destination. Mainly because, well, who wants to watch that?




Was a very boring thing to do.

Plus American muscle cars. Really? 

And Ramsay and that other bloke? 

Well pants, perhaps it will get better but it's a bad start.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 31, 2016)

A poor start to a program that should be impossible to fuck up, so i'm still optimistic.


----------



## chandlerp (May 31, 2016)

marshall said:


> Reportedly, the spin-off show, Extra Gear, is miles better than the parent show.
> 
> Haven't watched it myself yet, but I hear it's pretty good.



The spin-off show was excellent and showed what could have been.  Chris Evans is interviewed at the start of it and is sucha stand-out annoying twat.  Eventually, when he calms down a bit, he seems OK and should just tone things down.  The presenters of Extra Gear were excellent with great chemistry and did the old "news" section from CHM Top Gear.  They were great and not at all annoying.  They should be brought to the fore while phasing out the ginger twat.


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2016)

The only bit where Evans wasn't completely irritating was when he was in comfortable territory. The "interview". He finally calmed down a bit and stopped shouting.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2016)

souljacker said:


> I didn't get the robin reliant bit at all. In old top gear, a broken down car would never have resulted in one of the team getting put on a lorry and driven to a destination. Mainly because, well, who wants to watch that?



I think most people are complaining it was too similar to the old top gear, but you are saying this is very different 

Muscle cars have their place; I'm only sorry they did not mention the hellcat, just jaw droppingly gorgeous, also now in 4 door saloon I see


----------



## weltweit (May 31, 2016)

I have been watching the furore on twitter with some amusement.

Lots of folks liked Matt LeBlanc but didn't like Chris Evans who was shouting too much.

Me I thought it was ok, and I will probably watch next Sunday.


----------



## paolo (Jun 1, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Rory and the other bloke were wasted being left on Extra Gear, they were far more entertaining and professional than the other two.



Rory Reid and Chris Harris (I think?)

Really good. Chemistry is there, doesn't seem contrived 'banter', and they present like they are their own personalities.

Also a shout out to Sabine. Likeable, funny and has the full race driver / winner credentials.

I'll laboriously watch Top Gear, in hope, but properly look forward to Extra Gear.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 1, 2016)

It was basically fine. Lacked a bit of polish across the board - not just Evans but awkward camera positioning, for example, but it takes time to establish a rhythm.

And yeah, Chris Harris is good - been telling you that for a while!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2016)

It's same old same old, minus the bullies. MLB is very affable and CE should stop trying so hard. Early days but in no way a failure.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2016)

I won't miss the cool wall ...
Or the news for that matter


----------



## sim667 (Jun 2, 2016)

Painfully boring. Chris evans is a tool, Matt LeBlanc is not presenter material.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Painfully boring. Chris evans is a tool, Matt LeBlanc is not presenter material.


I thought Matt LeBlanc was fine ... loads cooler than Evans anyhow.


----------



## Cid (Jun 3, 2016)

Le Blanc is good... But good in a kind of actor portraying a presenter way. Evans... He wasn't as bad as I thought he'd be, but he's basically just a bit of a twat with no redeeming features. There's no real chemistry between them. There's a kind of assumption of 'no fucking way did they go all the way to X doing that'. Fine, Clammond-May probably didn't, but you could suspend your disbelief and see them setting each others' caravans on fire, spending a night in some weird conversion etc. You can't imagine Evans and Le Blanc doing anything except spending a very specific amount of time doing a limited set of takes then getting the fuck off the set and away from each other. Also it's just clearly trying to court the American market and doing it badly.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2016)

I am going to watch it tonight.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 5, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I am going to watch it tonight.



I'm not


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2016)

Better tonight I thought. Cos the new presenters haven't got the rapport of the old lot it helps to have some other celebs on board


----------



## BandWagon (Jun 5, 2016)

I watched half of it, and the cars were quite good, but I just don't like Evans. He acts like such a prat, and screams and shouts. I'll try it again next week.

ETA: Jensen was great, they should hire him as soon as he retires from F1.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 5, 2016)

I liked the non-studio segments tonight. I think taking some others on the SA road trip was a decent idea, given that the regulars have had no time to gel.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 5, 2016)

Far far better than last week.  There have been some changes made for episode three following the very negative public feedback.  It was too late to change for episode 2 but Chris Evans was definitely aware of the shoutiness problem given his intro voiceover and entrance.  All in all I enjoyed it and hopefully one of the changes will be to reduce the length of time the interviews go on in the middle


----------



## peterkro (Jun 5, 2016)

Fuck me Seasick Steve looks well he's dropped about twenty years since I first seen a vid of him, becoming popular in Europe and earning a few bob has changed him radically.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 7, 2016)

Really enjoyed it this week it was funny and interesting, something it hasn't been for me for a long time. It has promise


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Same old tasks, time scrap the show


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2016)

Enjoyed it much more tonight. Ce relaxed into it. Great cars, good presenters, good guests. Getting more like a proper car show.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2016)

Matt LeBlanc now saying he'll quit if Chris Evans isn't fired. At the moment LeBlanc is clearly the bigger asset to the show, he's hardly a natural presenter but he's a likeable presence, unlike Evans with his washed up Butlins compere schtick.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 26, 2016)

Really?  Have you got a link to back this up?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 26, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Really?  Have you got a link to back this up?


Matt LeBlanc is 'planning to quit Top Gear if co-host Chris Evans does not go first'


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Really?  Have you got a link to back this up?


Not convincing but it is a link ...
I think this whole thing is just publicity seeking,..
Top Gear in crisis? Matt LeBlanc 'threatens to quit motoring show unless Chris Evans is axed'


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks.  I hope it's true and the Beeb decide to keep MLB


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 26, 2016)

I've given up trying to watch two episodes as Evans is so fucking annoying.


----------



## BandWagon (Jun 26, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> I've given up trying to watch two episodes as Evans is so fucking annoying.


This.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Matt LeBlanc now saying he'll quit if Chris Evans isn't fired. At the moment LeBlanc is clearly the bigger asset to the show, he's hardly a natural presenter but he's a likeable presence, unlike Evans with his washed up Butlins compere schtick.


Where have you heard this?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 26, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Where have you heard this?


I hope a couple of people post some links.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't want to post links as its just gossip at the moment, there are there lots there if you look, but there is some bad stuff circulating about CE at the mo.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2016)

Well I watched the last show last night and enjoyed it. There are a lot more presenters than old top gear had but that seems to work ok. And I like Extra Gear.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2016)

Just watched this this morning - it was better, much better - I'm really warming to MlB and . . . finally, CE is just about getting his annoyance levels to a bearable setting

It's still early days to have got all the presenters "gelling" - the show does still feel very staged at the moment but it is improving


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

Thought the end of season finale was a bit rubbish. 

Jordan is really boring he seems like the grooms dad that the stag do have reluctantly had to bring them. 

The two new guys seem to be interchangeably bland. And there's no sense LBlanc isn't reading from cue cards.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh! what that it for this season then?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Oh! what that it for this season then?


I was thinking that also, so a season is just a few shows then ... how many have we had?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 4, 2016)

Will Evans be asked back after recent allegations?


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Oh! what that it for this season then?



Six episodes. They even said it was its finale. 

Presumably back at Christmas for a special. 

It was very, disjointed. I get that it's a new season, they're trying new things. But not knowing who's going to be on or only have presenters on for their little segment makes the problem worse. 

And I cannot fucking stand Eddie Jordan


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally got round to watching the first 3 episodes - couldn't actually make it all the way through the third one. The only good bits left are when they do the wankfest sexy-new-supercar bits, with all their trademark editing & nifty visuals. The going-on-another-pointless-adventure bits are terrible, but only marginally less so than every single excruciating minute they're in the studio. It's like watching a cross between the absolute worst ever tribute band & a bunch of mid-life crisis amateur dramatics types trying to do impov comedy. 

RIP Top Gear.


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

The adventures were the best bits. 

The super car sequences blend into one and there's no chemistry between our 6 presenters. Schmidt is the saving grace and having a German mocking inept Brits is a rich comedy vein for 2017z


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2016)

8den said:


> . . . and there's no chemistry between our 6 presenters. Schmidt is the saving grace and having a German mocking inept Brits is a rich comedy vein for 2017z



That's what I was struggling to say - the lack of chemistry, this might come with time but it's a totally new group - in other shows, when A presenter has come and gone there's always the remaining team and the new boy finds his way in - but they've simply parachuted in 6 presenters and are hoping it's going to work

And - heresy I know, but Schmidt's sense of humour . . . not working for me, I'm afraid - brilliant driver and all that


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

She is sort of a one trick pony. Her personality needs to develop beyond "smirking German"


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 4, 2016)

Chris Evans 'facing Top Gear axe' as he's given ultimatum in shock crisis talks


----------



## BandWagon (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm surprised they didn't ditch the old format altogether with the hanger and the chairs and stuff, it just reminds me of JC and the others which is a bad comparision. Compeletly new fomat would be better imho. Plus Evans acts like such a twit all the time.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 4, 2016)

BandWagon said:


> I'm surprised they didn't ditch the old format altogether with the hanger and the chairs and stuff, it just reminds me of JC and the others which is a bad comparision. Compeletly new fomat would be better imho. Plus Evans acts like such a twit all the time.


Definitely. I reckon they've missed a huge opportunity here - they should've gone for a total revamp. The old format had been feeling stale for a while now, and was really only held together by Jezza, May & the other one. They should've kept the name, the logo & the theme tune, and totally rebooted the rest. For better or worse, at least it would have been judged as being something new, rather than a desperate bid to prolong the life of a tired format when its only stars had departed.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 4, 2016)

Hes quit

Chris Evans Steps Down From Top Gear


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 4, 2016)

He's gone

Chris Evans quits Top Gear: 'Gave it my best shot'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 4, 2016)

Maybe he should go into politics.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 4, 2016)

I wondered if he'd pissed off the sound engineer. His voice lacked any bass or depth, whereas everyone else sounded fine.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2016)

BBC stands by Chris Evans after reports he may face police questioning


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 4, 2016)

Chris Evans has just announced he's quitting Top Gear.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 4, 2016)

Really? Wow.  We had no idea


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 4, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Really? Wow.  We had no idea



Doh!  I'll read the rest of the thread next time


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Hes quit
> 
> Chris Evans Steps Down From Top Gear



Do svidaniya, cunt.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2016)

People quitting jobs left right and centre at the moment, except some who aren't.
It is almost like some of them just don't need the money!


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

Evans doesn't need the money, have you seen his fucking car collection?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 4, 2016)

Breaking: Chris Evans in 'Leaving Top Gear' Shock!

Apparently Chris Evans is leaving Top Gear

Top Gear Top Gear Top Gear Gear Gear Top Gear Top Top Gear 

Is it because of the alleged sexual harassment stuff or just because he's such a cunt to everyone he works with?


----------



## The Boy (Jul 4, 2016)

Rumours going round that Chris Evans has quit....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2016)

Has Clarkson made a statement?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Is it because of the alleged sexual harassment stuff or just because he's such a cunt to everyone he works with?



The latter apparently. The BBC appears to be behind Evans with the sexual assault stuff, having evidently learned nothing.


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Rumours going round that Chris Evans has quit....



I heard he's quitting.


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

Top Gear host.

England Manager.

UKIP Leader. 

Shadow Cabinet Minister. 

Or 

Prime Minister. 

I should really update my LinkedIn.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 4, 2016)

8den said:


> I heard he's quitting.



Me too. Can't find a link though....


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 4, 2016)

I nominate Julian Clary as the new presenter


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2016)

No, I would not wish that on Julian.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2016)

8den said:


> Top Gear host.
> 
> England Manager.
> 
> ...



Maybe a single credulous sacrificial idiot could be found to fill all these poisoned-chalice positions. I bet that Justin Lee Collins bloke isn't too troubled by offers of work, let's get him to do everything.


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2016)

You could have so much fun with the challenges


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 4, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe a single credulous sacrificial idiot could be found to fill all these poisoned-chalice positions. *I bet that Justin Lee Collins bloke isn't too troubled by offers of work, *let's get him to do everything*.*



Erm, yeah, with good reason, bigger arsehole than either Clarkson or Evans.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2016)

Imagine if even Joey off of Friends doesn't like you


----------



## Sherman Tank (Jul 4, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Erm, yeah, with good reason, bigger arsehole than either Clarkson or Evans.


 Bad times


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2016)

Do they need a new presenter, couldn't Matt Le Blanc simply take over?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Do they need a new presenter, couldn't Matt Le Blanc simply take over?



What's Matthew Perry up to nowadays?

They could just do the show in character.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 5, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> What's Matthew Perry up to nowadays?
> 
> They could just do the show in character.


Not sure that would work - Matthew Perry has turned into one of those tedious "never ask me about the thing I did 20 years ago that made me really famous and that everyone still wants to talk about, only _ever_ talk to me about the wanky piece of crap I'm peddling today that absolutely no one is interested in talking about" type of luvvies.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 6, 2016)

I think Chris Evans' little booties annoyed me the most. Crap jeans tucked in to little booties - what was the man thinking?


----------



## 8den (Jul 6, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Do they need a new presenter, couldn't Matt Le Blanc simply take over?



Am I the only person who hates LeBlanc he seemed like he was tranquilised.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2016)

8den said:


> Am I the only person who hates LeBlanc he seemed like he was tranquilised.


Ha ha he had a sandwich in a car, ha ha. Joey likes a sandwich, who knew


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2016)

8den said:


> Am I the only person who hates LeBlanc he seemed like he was tranquilised.




In comparison to Chris Evans, I suppose he would. Besides, I'm old, I can't abide all that shouty stuff!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I think Chris Evans' little booties annoyed me the most. Crap jeans tucked in to little booties - what was the man thinking?



Same outfit every episode as well, very odd.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Same outfit every episode as well, very odd.


Yes, favourite yellow T shirt and dark blue/black jumper each time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Same outfit every episode as well, very odd.


Meow


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 6, 2016)

8den said:


> Am I the only person who hates LeBlanc he seemed like he was tranquilised.


He sounds like a single played at LP speed.


----------



## gosub (Jul 6, 2016)

hash tag said:


> In comparison to Chris Evans, I suppose he would. Besides, I'm old, I can't abide all that shouty stuff!



Only way my Dad actually hears anything is if you are shouty


----------



## coley (Jul 13, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I think Chris Evans' little booties annoyed me the most. Crap jeans tucked in to little booties - what was the man thinking?


Aye, me too, don't have a credulous reason, just did me Heid in


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I think Chris Evans' little booties annoyed me the most. Crap jeans tucked in to little booties - what was the man thinking?



'cos Top Gear has always been a leading light in men's fashion wear


----------



## hash tag (Jul 13, 2016)

I have just watched the last episode and I thought CE was a little quieter.Also, quite liked his piece on the older timers given a new lease of life.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 13, 2016)

I watched the last 3 episodes recently, forwarding through the guests / rally car shit (20 min per episode!) made it much more watchable tbf


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 5, 2017)

That was OK. Liked the Kazakh bit ( I would ). they are srarting to gel a bit...


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 6, 2017)

Much better without Chris Evans.  Much.


----------



## gosub (Mar 6, 2017)

Sabine has been completely airbrushed out


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 6, 2017)

and Eddie Jordan who was utterly useless


----------



## souljacker (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, I enjoyed it last night. Chris Harris is a bit of a psycho but I thought they were all very funny and looked to be enjoying themselves in Kazakhstan. It was actually quite nice to be able to watch it without the undercurrent of racism and sexism that used to come from the other twats (and is a major theme of the Grand Tour show).

No Chris Evans is a result too.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2017)

No Sabine. No point


----------



## Cid (Mar 6, 2017)

Three works. I'm still not sure about Joey... He operates on a slightly different celeb level. I'm not sure they'll get the kind of easy camaraderie to make it good... and it (the dominance of Joey) doesn't seem to work very well with Harris. He's coming across as a bit awkward and weird, which is possibly down to trying to shoehorn him into a kind of extremely fast Captain slow role. But it doesn't really fit with his natural presenting style (see his youtube vids). But overall it's fine and, as mentioned above, it's quite nice not to have the kind of background level of dickheadishness/racism. Allows greater appreciation of the Kazakh steppe etc.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2017)

For an actor Matt Le Blanc is very bad at reading his lines convincingly. Still a vast improvement not having Chris 'Cunt' Evans though.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2017)

That was really good. The good bits of TG without the cringe and all the rest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 6, 2017)

mauvais said:


> That was really good. The good bits of TG without the cringe and all the rest.


Yeh, turned it on by chance and enjoyed it very much


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2017)

I watched it, I quite liked it, but I thought they were trying a little too hard for bonhomie between them which seemed a little forced. I wanted to watch the after show but I flicked to BBC III and couldn't find it.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 6, 2017)

Part of me really wanted them to have a (not so sly) dig at the Grand Tour,

ie start it one of those stripey tents they sometimes use at road works.

Other than that I really enjoyed it!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I watched it, I quite liked it, but I thought they were trying a little too hard for bonhomie between them which seemed a little forced. I wanted to watch the after show but I flicked to BBC III and couldn't find it.



You are not alone Top Gear criticised for ‘forced friendship’ between Matt LeBlanc, Rory Reid and Chris Harris

I wanted to like it and have just watched it and not terribly keen. Too much like the top gear of old and just too formulaic.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

The one and only reason that I will make a point of watching next week is they get to drive the Giulia QV not that I would want one mind; it's too much euro box, too little Alfa.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 7, 2017)

You're wrong. It's entirely Alfa, apart from the Ferrari bit, and people don't generally complain about things being 'too Ferrari'.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> You are not alone Top Gear criticised for ‘forced friendship’ between Matt LeBlanc, Rory Reid and Chris Harris
> 
> I wanted to like it and have just watched it and not terribly keen. Too much like the top gear of old and just too formulaic.


I gave it ten minutes and turned off. All that enforced chuminess is too painful to watch.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

mauvais said:


> You're wrong. It's entirely Alfa, apart from the Ferrari bit, and people don't generally complain about things being 'too Ferrari'.



The grill is wrong the rear quarterlights also and as for the rear door handles  Then theres the rear lights and the rear spoiler.
Sorry, I know my Bella is no classic, but she is much more Alfa than the Giulia will ever be.
They are marketing it as a drivers car. Well thats something I suppose. Maybe I would change my mind if I got to drive one?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> The grill is wrong the rear quarterlights also and as for the rear door handles  Then theres the rear lights and the rear spoiler.
> Sorry, I know my Bella is no classic, but she is much more Alfa than the Giulia will ever be.
> They are marketing it as a drivers car. Well thats something I suppose. Maybe I would change my mind if I got to drive one?


I'm not going to be mean about the Brera, easy though it may be, but the Giulia is proper Alfa - RWD, lightweight, faster than the competition, made in Italy, not from a parts bin and winning praise left right & centre. I want one but I'll have to wait.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

I am struggling a little here and maybe I'll come round or maybe, when money permits, I'll go and get a cheap runabout and a classic Alfa, like a 3.0 GTV.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I gave it ten minutes and turned off. All that enforced chuminess is too painful to watch.



There's a bit at the end - when they get to Baikonur - that's right up your street, I think.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2017)

mauvais said:


> You're wrong. It's entirely Alfa, apart from the Ferrari bit, and people don't generally complain about things being 'too Ferrari'.



you know the picture of the bloke in stockings with his cock up a Range Rover? That's weird. Would not be so weird with this new Alfa. Sexiest car on the market today.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> you know the picture of the bloke in stockings with his cock up a Range Rover? That's weird. Would not be so weird with this new Alfa. Sexiest car on the market today.



"Sexiest car on the market today! Even as an Alfisti, it would not rate as the sexiest, but thats a whole new debate on a whole new thread!


----------



## 8den (Mar 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I gave it ten minutes and turned off. All that enforced chuminess is too painful to watch.



It actually was pretty decent. 

And the ending in Kazakh was actually incredibly well shot, and staggeringly beautiful.


----------



## Chz (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd agree that it's a lot closer to what I'd _like_ Top Gear to be like. Someone needs to teach MLB to read off a teleprompter, and Rory needs to be a bit less nervous. But it was otherwise generally entertaining, occasionally informative. I like that the guests get a proper RWD sports car. It's not properly cheap, but it's not a gruesomely expensive car, either and you can pay far more for a shittier ride.

Early days, though. McEvoy had a sort of "None of these people know what they're doing here. What am *I* doing here?" look.
Still comes off better than most of TGT and the entirety of last season's TG.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 8, 2017)

^^^ Spot on, and their lies the point^^^  It's too like the top gear of old. It really needs a proper revamp.
In the meantime, there are plenty of other motoring programmes on other channels.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2017)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ Spot on, and their lies the point^^^  It's too like the top gear of old. It really needs a proper revamp.
> In the meantime, there are plenty of other motoring programmes on other channels.



With anything like the production values? It needed to go back to the old format. Safe with a few small changes, let the relationships become a bit more natural, see whether viewers come back. The Evans version was a clusterfuck, they can't make that mistake twice. Although how the fuck they made it in the first place is beyond me. I suppose just the nepotistic BBC circle jerk in action.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2017)

I actually like the three presenters as individuals.  That's something to build on.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2017)

I believe on some television packages there is a motoring channel. Ignoring that, on the box last night on various channels was Car SOS, Wheeler Dealers, Chasing Classic Cars, Jay Leno's Garage and a variety of truckers and breakdown programmes. Who needs Top Gear.
Jay's garage last night looked at "space age", which was very watchable. Looked at anything from the Mars Explorer to a classic Citroen.
Jay built himself a car, not any car but a rocket car!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 12, 2017)

Really enjoyed that


----------



## souljacker (Mar 12, 2017)

Same as last week. Good challenge film, some funny moments but also weird studio segments, no charisma and again, bizarre unnecessary celebrity involvement in the news section.


----------



## Cid (Mar 12, 2017)

It does have some weaknesses, but I'm watching it again. Trying to watch with Evans generated an almost physical sense of revulsion. Harris really comes into his own when reviewing, but around Le Blanc he seems to get a bit awkward/bad jokey. Still, he (Harris) would be the last one of the current line-up I'd lose I think. I also find it a bit hard to suspend disbelief around Le Blanc, it's just very difficult to think of him actually driving (or his insurers letting him).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2017)

Chris Harris talks about technical car stuff from time to time as well. Without doing that James May 'and this is why we don't run with scissors' voice and whilst also seemingly knowing what he's on about.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 12, 2017)

He does know what he's on about, he's long been a motoring journalist (and occasional competitive driver), as were some of the previous TG presenters.

Anyway I liked that too, especially the Alfa piece of course


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 12, 2017)

I want that Alfa really badly


----------



## mauvais (Mar 12, 2017)

Me too but I don't seem to have £61k. Or for that matter any real need for a car any more.

Getting my man-maths on to put buying a half-the-price 280hp one in the running though.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2017)

Why was Rory there? He appeared in the studio for 2 brief moments and that was it. I quite liked his bits in the previous series?


----------



## Cid (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, and they really, really need to sort out the interviews. Again, I place the blame squarely at the feet of Le Blanc.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2017)

Cid said:


> Oh, and they really, really need to sort out the interviews. Again, I place the blame squarely at the feet of Le Blanc.



Last week they had McAvoy tell the same anecdote he'd already done on Clarkson's version. Bizarre.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2017)

And that Alfa Romeo was ugly as fuck. But then it's aimed at M3 drivers, whose sole purpose on this Earth is to make life less enjoyable for everyone outside their own vehicle. I suppose forcing people to look at such a complete munter of a car fits nicely with that.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 13, 2017)

I quite enjoyed it, with a bit of time the presenters might just gel.
I liked the Alfa section and also at 35 minutes in, the music was Green Onions.
Anything with Green Onions merits a few more points.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2017)

Proof of the pudding? come 8 pm Sunday I am finding myself watching it!


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 14, 2017)

yardbird said:


> I quite enjoyed it, with a bit of time the presenters might just gel.
> I liked the Alfa section and also at 35 minutes in, the music was Green Onions.
> Anything with Green Onions merits a few more points.



Finish all my DJ/Karaoke sets with it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 19, 2017)

Good to see Sabine on the prog again tonight. She's great


----------



## Chz (Mar 19, 2017)

Sabine was great, but good to see Tamsin and Matt playing off each other. Definitely more comfortable with them knowing each other.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 19, 2017)

Sabine should of been a main presenter

3 episodes in and i don't hate it ...

20 minutes of the grand tour had me switching off

still got time for the 3 main presenters to gel

good work so far


----------



## gosub (Mar 19, 2017)

good apart from the silly James Bond bit


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2017)

Sabine was a little ray of sunshine, who was clearly enjoying herself; more please.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 19, 2017)

gosub said:


> good apart from the silly James Bond bit



I liked the Bond bit! Anyone know where that was filmed - the post "turn left at hammerhead" stuff? Slovenia?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2017)

Trying to be positive and creative, why don't they interview the person who is going to drive the track while driving or being driven in a car.
It could be a lot more real and honest and less scripted?
They didn't like the new Fiat. If they continue to be so negative about cars, they wont be given access to them if they are not careful.
I think the Bond stuff was filmed in Montenegro


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 20, 2017)

Yup, Montenegro. I have driven those roads.in a diesel full of camping gear.


----------



## Cid (Mar 20, 2017)

hash tag said:


> They didn't like the new Fiat. If they continue to be so negative about cars, they wont be given access to them if they are not careful.
> I think the Bond stuff was filmed in Montenegro



It's been pretty much the only negative review they've done hasn't it? It would be kind of pointless if they praised everything they came across.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 20, 2017)

CHM used to regularly give negative opinions


----------



## gosub (Mar 20, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> CHM used to regularly give negative opinions



Used to deal with the people that were getting Bristol going again. After a lot of nagging, Clarkson got to drive a Bristol that was a work in progress on the strict condition that he understood it was a work in progress and didn't review it. So, when he did review it, and slated it -Bristol's vow that they'd never be let near another one of their cars was, and is concrete.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2017)

Cid said:


> It's been pretty much the only negative review they've done hasn't it? It would be kind of pointless if they praised everything they came across.



Nothing subtle, like Id rather have the Mazda or whatever or Im not keen, Matt said straight out at the end  "I hate it".


----------



## gosub (Mar 20, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Nothing subtle, like Id rather have the Mazda or whatever or Im not keen, Matt said straight out at the end  "I hate it".



didn't look as nice as the mazda, less responsive than the mazda, but  costs more coz it will go quicker - whats to like?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2017)

Still enjoying it, but theres no getting away how blokey it is.


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Still enjoying it, but theres no getting away how blokey it is.



60  mins of what different colours you can paint a car would be very dull.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice to see a bike in it, and a Ducati, being ridden reasonably aggressively at that.

Someone up-thread said Le Blanc would not be permitted by his insurers to do risky things, but if we are to believe our eyes he does do some so far at least. Him winning the no engine downhill challenge was interesting, and now the motorcycle!


----------



## Cid (Mar 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Nice to see a bike in it, and a Ducati, being ridden reasonably aggressively at that.
> 
> Someone up-thread said Le Blanc would not be permitted by his insurers to do risky things, but if we are to believe our eyes he does do some so far at least. Him winning the no engine downhill challenge was interesting, and now the motorcycle!



I did I think... It can't be particularly hard to fake that kind of thing. I think that was in relation to the race-in-a-quarry on ep 1 (?), which would be a ridiculously high-risk situation. I'm getting used to Le Blanc though, the three of them are meshing better now. The Tinie Tempah interview was decent too, I mean there were awkward bits (I hate celeb interviews in general), but more in a base humour way than the outright uncomfortableness of the first two eps.


----------



## MikeMcc (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm actually starting to really enjoy the new format.  They aren't kicking the arse out of the rigid format that the other three did (bloody Grand Tour was even worse for rigid time filling crap - I don't really care who many celebrities they 'killed', it was funny once, but not every fucking show).  Le Blanc still doesn't seem to fit well in a UK show though.  He's clearly enjoying himself more this series, but he doesn't quite have the screen presence to mesh with the TV audience. Reid and Harris seem more relaxed together and produce a few more giggles. I did laugh at Harris's reaction when he broke the windscreen trying to drift through the polystyrene wall, when he did it he was quite upset, obviously after a little while he decided fuck it and kept pushing it.  Next weeks should be fun with Sabine in on the challenge.  That run she last week was just mental, she is so much fun on the track.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2017)

Grand Tour got progressively worse, TG seems to be getting progressively better

(in general)

A bit more Sabine and less Chris would be good though


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2017)

I watched my first Grand Tour last weekend, I think the second one, Clarkson May and Hammond seemed to spend most of the show pretending to be soldiers, running repeatedly around a set pretending to get shot. I didn't find it even amusing. wtf was that?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 30, 2017)

^^^^the GT is utterly floundering without the support of BBC expertise behind them to tune and work with their crass and shit ideas


----------



## Cid (Mar 30, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Grand Tour got progressively worse, TG seems to be getting progressively better
> 
> (in general)
> 
> A bit more Sabine and less Chris would be good though



I dunno, Chris is a good reviewer, in a way I doubt Sabine would be. And I don't think she'd be any less awkward than him outside her comfort zone (in stuff like the interviews etc). Mind you she'd work well in the silly car duel bits, and as alternate training driver in the star in a car bit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2017)

Cid said:


> I dunno, Chris is a good reviewer, in a way I doubt Sabine would be. And I don't think she'd be any less awkward than him outside her comfort zone (in stuff like the interviews etc). Mind you she'd work well in the silly car duel bits, and as alternate training driver in the star in a car bit.


Yeah that sort of thing would make sense


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2017)

MikeMcc said:


> I did laugh at Harris's reaction when he broke the windscreen trying to drift through the polystyrene wall, when he did it he was quite upset, obviously after a little while he decided fuck it and kept pushing it.  .



It was an Alfa. Any car person would be upset at damaging an Alfa! BTW I hear people are talking about build quality issues with it!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 30, 2017)

Cid said:


> I dunno, Chris is a good reviewer, in a way I doubt Sabine would be. And I don't think she'd be any less awkward than him outside her comfort zone (in stuff like the interviews etc). Mind you she'd work well in the silly car duel bits, and as alternate training driver in the star in a car bit.


She's great alright but, like you say, she works well at what she works well at.

Also, presumably she's still the professional racing driver at the Nurburgring?  So she may have limited availability.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris Harris is trying too hard to be funny. Mind you, at least he's not Richard Hammond. There's always that


----------



## Cid (Mar 30, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Chris Harris is trying too hard to be funny. Mind you, at least he's not Richard Hammond. There's always that



The first two eps he was _bad_, but I think the last two he's got a bit better. Though there are still awkward moments... I think he said he's learning a lot off Le Blanc, which comes with the added bonus that the whole relationship is becoming somewhat more settled. Feels like Rory's being sidelined a bit at the moment, that could be improved on. He's worryingly far toward the role that <that bloke in first relaunch who got replaced by May> was in.


----------



## gosub (Mar 30, 2017)

Cid said:


> The first two eps he was _bad_, but I think the last two he's got a bit better. Though there are still awkward moments... I think he said he's learning a lot off Le Blanc, which comes with the added bonus that the whole relationship is becoming somewhat more settled. *Feels like Rory's being sidelined a bit at the moment, that could be improved on. He's worryingly far toward the role that <that bloke in first relaunch who got replaced by May> was in*.



But the direction of travel of the car industry is heading his way: electric cars, self driving cars, gadgets


----------



## hash tag (Apr 17, 2017)

Best episode so far tonight, but I have a thing for yank tanks. I noticed that Matt did not do you Cuba bit; wonder why


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I noticed that Matt did not do you Cuba bit; wonder why



Tricky with his passport, maybe?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Best episode so far tonight, but I have a thing for yank tanks. I noticed that Matt did not do you Cuba bit; wonder why



I was just glad they gave Rory something to do. He seems like he enjoys being on screen in a way the other two sometimes don't.


----------



## cypher79 (Apr 18, 2017)

These 3 presenters have zero chemistry together.


----------



## 8den (Apr 23, 2017)

this is rubbish. JQ or whatever clearly wanted a presenter job and WTF is that Bernie bit?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 23, 2017)

I've ended up really enjoying this series. Joey from Friends is really good in the films they do, tonight particularly. 



8den said:


> WTF is that Bernie bit?



No idea but it was very odd. Eddie Jordan is such a peculiar man.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 23, 2017)

8den said:


> this is rubbish. JQ or whatever clearly wanted a presenter job and WTF is that Bernie bit?


Are you referring to Jay Kay's little attempt at proving how much factual information he knew about Russian transportation when they were just making a cheap helicopter gag. 
They were like yeah okay James May let's move on (but for real not the scripted way they used to use James May for comedy).


----------



## Gromit (Apr 23, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I've ended up really enjoying this series. Joey from Friends is really good in the films they do, tonight particularly.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea but it was very odd. Eddie Jordan is such a peculiar man.


Bernie has done interviews with Eddie before. Previously they sold them to the Beeb's F1 team. The Beeb don't have a F1 show any more but Eddie still has a contract with the Beeb via Top Gear. 
F1, cars, Too Gear... close enough, squeeze it in.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 23, 2017)

The boat was pretty awesome tbf 

Eddie Jordan is a dick

JK bang at the ching

Did actually enjoy it tbh, think it's finding its feet now


----------



## weltweit (Apr 24, 2017)

JK is a knob and full of himself ... but Sir Chris Hoy raced in last year's Le Mans 24 hour for which he did a lot of racecar driving so perhaps his leading the board at the moment is no surprise.

Might be interesting to have Rowan Atkinson back in the car as he also races.

The Samyang boat bit was pretty naff .. but the old team used to do stupid things also

End of the series, already? they only did a couple of programs I thought


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 24, 2017)

A couple?  There has been a couple since there was a one week break for something or other


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2017)

8den said:


> WTF is that Bernie bit?



Quite possibly the last interview Ecclestone will do before he dies.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not sure who came off weirder in that Ecclestone interview, does he still run F1 or has he given it up now?

He seemed unaware of where he was while Jordan channelled Paxman, bizarre.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> I'm not sure who came off weirder in that Ecclestone interview, does he still run F1 or has he given it up now?
> 
> He seemed unaware of where he was while Jordan channelled Paxman, bizarre.



He's been bought out and given some honorary, bullshit title, but no longer has any control over the sport at all. He's 86 years old, so in spite of the shuddery nature of the interview, not too shabby tbf. Can't imagine we'll hear much more from Bernie. He has been a right ruthless bastard, but I like him, especially the way he bribed his way out of the bribery case


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 24, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He's been bought out and given some honorary, bullshit title, but no longer has any control over the sport at all. He's 86 years old, so in spite of the shuddery nature of the interview, not too shabby tbf. Can't imagine we'll hear much more from Bernie. He has been a right ruthless bastard, but I like him, especially the way he bribed his way out of the bribery case



Ah fair enough. Did wonder if the blatant pro-Ferrari stuff would fly if he was still the head honcho.


----------



## gosub (Apr 24, 2017)

Thought the boat was a bit lets throw licenses payers money at it.

there was another way to go :


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2017)

With 700 odd BHP the Hellcat was mad, but this is insane 2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon - #ifyouknowyouknow


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2017)

Matt is good in top gear: I wonder why he opted out of extra gear?


----------



## gosub (Apr 27, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Matt is good in top gear: I wonder why he opted out of extra gear?


Coz paying him would blow the budget.


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

mauvais said:


> He does know what he's on about, he's long been a motoring journalist (and occasional competitive driver), as were some of the previous TG presenters.
> 
> Anyway I liked that too, especially the Alfa piece of course





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I want that Alfa really badly



A while ago, I saw a A QV drive past me on the road, it sounded a bit like a lawn mower on steriods. Saw both the standard Guila and the QV at the motor show yesterday and singularly unimpressed. Both looked like average 4 door euro clones, which I guess is what Alfa needs to do to get the sales numbers. For four door saloons, they were not that practical. The seating position in the QV was good. Also. MIssy Tag liked them both which very off putting. (spoken as an Alfa fan and owner).


----------



## mauvais (May 6, 2017)

hash tag said:


> A while ago, I saw a A QV drive past me on the road, it sounded a bit like a lawn mower on steriods. Saw both the standard Guila and the QV at the motor show yesterday and singularly unimpressed. Both looked like average 4 door euro clones, which I guess is what Alfa needs to do to get the sales numbers. For four door saloons, they were not that practical. The seating position in the QV was good. Also. MIssy Tag liked them both which very off putting. (spoken as an Alfa fan and owner).


You're still wrong about this 

About six weeks ago, my much loved 156 got stolen, recovered, paid out and I bought the salvage, but it needs a new engine so I'm scrapping it - thus I'm probably off to look at a £40k Giulia Veloce tomorrow. Not decided to buy yet but quite tempted.


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

If I had £40K I would be looking at a Dodge Challenger, sadly it wouldn't stretch to a hellcat but something like this
2016 Dodge Challenger SXT Plus- NEW - 51st State Autos With teh leftovers get something small for shopping or a little old GTV.
The challengers also come in 4 door if you wanted!


----------



## mauvais (May 6, 2017)

That class of modern American cars actually gives you a lot for your money (more so if you were actually American and didn't have to suffer our fucked up pound) compared to pretty much any era before where they were just big engines wrapped in terrible cars. 

Still wouldn't touch one over here though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 6, 2017)

mauvais said:


> You're still wrong about this



Of course he is.

hash tag is the kind of person who calls his car his baby, so will always be wrong when it comes to the merits of various automobiles.


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)




----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2017)

Seems like a good place to ask this:

Fun sports car for under £10k, practicality not an issue but the ability actually drive it definitely so!  7-10 year old Porsche Boxster?  Something else?


----------



## High Voltage (May 6, 2017)

hash tag said:


> With 700 odd BHP the Hellcat was mad, but this is insane 2018 Dodge Challenger SRT Demon - #ifyouknowyouknow




Bloody Hell! a 9.65 second quarter mile


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 6, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Seems like a good place to ask this:
> 
> Fun sports car for under £10k, practicality not an issue but the ability actually drive it definitely so!  7-10 year old Porsche Boxster?  Something else?




#kabbesturns40



If a weekend fun car is what you want, Caterham's are wicked fun to drive...


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Seems like a good place to ask this:
> 
> Fun sports car for under £10k, practicality not an issue but the ability actually drive it definitely so!  7-10 year old Porsche Boxster?  Something else?



Alfa GTV, Mazda CX3 or 5 or you would get a good RX8 for that. Toyota MR2 for mid engined...



High Voltage said:


> Bloody Hell! a 9.65 second quarter mile


I see it comes with just a drivers seat, passenger seat for a $1! Also comes with ots of optional bits for strip or road. I don't think prices are known yet and due out about July


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> #kabbesturns40
> 
> 
> 
> If a weekend fun car is what you want, Caterham's are wicked fun to drive...


#kabbessturns40, actually.

Caterhams strike me as a bit... uncomfortable!


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Alfa GTV, Mazda CX3 or 5 or you would get a good RX8 for that. Toyota MR2 for mid engined...


i think it needs to have that proper sports car look and feel.  RX8 and MR2 are certainly plausible. But are they better than a Boxster?


----------



## High Voltage (May 6, 2017)

hash tag said:


> . . . I see it comes with just a drivers seat, passenger seat for a $1! Also comes with ots of optional bits for strip or road. I don't think prices are known yet and due out about July



And the NHRA have banned it from competition . . . and that's before anyone sticks nitrous on it


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

Yes, because they are not Porsche! The Mazda's certainly lots of fun, reliable and very good value


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

I thought High Voltage or izz might chip in with the MR2's!


----------



## High Voltage (May 6, 2017)

kabbes said:


> Seems like a good place to ask this:
> 
> Fun sports car for under £10k, practicality not an issue but the ability actually drive it definitely so!  7-10 year old Porsche Boxster?  Something else?



As pointed out by hash tag - MR2's not a bad car, might just be starting to nudge "getting on a bit" but a quick look at Autotrader see's a good choice and you'd get change from your budget for a 29k mile car

I'd also seriously think about a Honda S2000 - little bit newer, never driven one but always liked the look of them

When Mrs Voltz was looking at cars we had a "go" in a MX5 and, I'll be honest, it was either a bit of a clunker OR my expectation of what a spot car should accelerate like and what the MX5 we were test driving actually accelerated like were poles apart


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Giulia Veloce


Looks like an M3


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

For me, I'd still look at one of these. Available in soft or hard tops, as an Alfa probably very well looked after and possibly one of the sweetest V6's every made.

Second Hand Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 24v V6 Lusso 6 spd New Cambelt + Suspension for sale in Brighton, West Sussex - C G Trading


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2017)

If we're talking Alfas, THIS is the Alfa I would want...


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2017)

Hmm.  Apologies for masive pic, there.


----------



## mauvais (May 6, 2017)

RX8 is a fine car on paper but an epic disaster to own and live with, and that's by my standards. So not that.

£10k gets you lots of choices including some not-so-old stuff:

- Toyota GT86/Subaru BRZ (same car)
- Lotus something
- Abarth 500
- MX5
- Honda S2000
- Alfa GT 3.2
- Alfa GTV 3.0
- Porsche Cayman (a few grand over budget)
- BMW Z4
- Mercedes SLK
- Something old, fun and probably disastrous


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

kabbes said:


> If we're talking Alfas, THIS is the Alfa I would want...



I have a colleague with a similar Alfa. Now very desirable and a classic. Perhaps more of a show car than everyday car and would fetch a tad more than £6k.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 25, 2018)

The figure of eight racing, Christ. Looks terrifying


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2018)

I didn't want to like it....i would have preferred to see a challenger venom as opposed to the mustang, but hey....


----------



## cybershot (Feb 26, 2018)

Thought it was a rubbish episode. Imagine going to be in the audience for that episode.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2018)

It certainly would have been rubbish in the audience...the road trip, star in car both on screen. End of. Possibly, much more happens that we don't see.
maybe two or more shows were filmed in one go?


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 26, 2018)

Well they are also the audience for Extra Gear which is much more studio based


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2018)

Was extra gear any good though?


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 27, 2018)

Didn't watch it so don't know but I always enjoyed it more than the actual show when Chris Evans was still presenting


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2018)

half enjoying this- lots more car stuff and a bit more technical. they seem to be bonding a bit as well. I do not miss the cloying set up so called humour of the old lot at all. I saw the last couple of the GT series  and they were fucking awful.just Awful.I still cannot see what purpose hammond serves.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2018)

Sticking my next out even further, I said that was possibly the best ever episode of top gear. The demon truly awesome. Dara and Ed were hilarious and the 2cv a joy. Best bonding yet. Top marks. Now where is tg extra?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah, it's grown on me. Actually lolled properly at some of matt's cracks. and the bit where he tipped the eggs on Chris.....


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2018)

They seem to pair Matt and Chris together and the other fella does stuff by himself a lot. 

I spose Matt and Chris have that affectionate needley relationship that worked with those other 3.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2018)

Funny; somewhere in all that I forgot the article on the two Koreans. Can't think why?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 19, 2018)

I like that dodge immensely


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2018)

She sounds superb but i have always thought a little ott for driving around south London. I would settle for a charger.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2018)

I was amused, loved the bit with the 2CV .... a classic for sure. 

Interesting to me was just how slow Dara and Ed's laps looked ...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2018)

Who cares. They were only really there for a laugh.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2018)

After the re-launch I didn't bother to watch it. It was awful with Chris Evans I thought.

For no particular reason I watched episode 3 of this series. It's not as bad as I remember it. Now I've watched two episodes from this series, I think I could start watching again. It's better than the GT series with the other three at least.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 19, 2018)

If you can find Chris Harris' prior piece on the 2CV, from the now-disappeared Youtube channel _Chris Harris On Cars_, it's really good. It may still exist on some copyright-carefree video site.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2018)

Those electric scramblers a couple of weeks ago looked the business.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 19, 2018)

mauvais said:


> If you can find Chris Harris' prior piece on the 2CV, from the now-disappeared Youtube channel _Chris Harris On Cars_, it's really good. It may still exist on some copyright-carefree video site.


Here, try this:

CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - Why I love my 2CV - SAPO Vídeos


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 19, 2018)

Harris is doing well I think. Rory is good with the quirky stuff and the travel. MLB is in his element now really - I think he is a bit of an anglo thse days- multi zillionare who doesnt need to work but has found a gig where he can actually enjoy himself and distance the Friends cloud hanging over him somewhat. More specials in far flung places are good obvs


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2018)

Surely being a Top Gear presenter has to be up there with the best job in the world?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2018)

The best thing about it is that Richard Hammond isn't in it. I fucking hate that unfunny, stuck up, try hard, little weasel. Bet he's a prick IRL too 

That aside, am enjoying the new series. Had a 2CV myself so particularly enjoyed that bit. It's developed well, it's actually very good now 

CBA with Grand Tour, it's just so unbearably shit and any good points are ruined by that squeaky pinhead Hammond pushes it into the unwatchable.


----------



## gosub (Mar 20, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I was amused, loved the bit with the 2CV .... a classic for sure.
> 
> Interesting to me was just how slow Dara and Ed's laps looked ...


Agr3ed did nt l0ok real
..unlike the look of fear in his eyes  when Dara stumbled across me out for a fag when at a wedding in Dublin.   I know how short Ed is (keep up with the Monroe bagging) says a lot about the presenters height admissions


----------



## kabbes (Mar 20, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> distance the Friends cloud hanging over him somewhat.


Yeah, the one awkward moment was when Lee Mack referred to Friends (and tried to get MLB to sign up to his shit sitcom).


----------



## Chz (Mar 20, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> The best thing about it is that Richard Hammond isn't in it. I fucking hate that unfunny, stuck up, try hard, little weasel. Bet he's a prick IRL too
> 
> That aside, am enjoying the new series. Had a 2CV myself so particularly enjoyed that bit. It's developed well, it's actually very good now
> 
> CBA with Grand Tour, it's just so unbearably shit and any good points are ruined by that squeaky pinhead Hammond pushes it into the unwatchable.


Pretty sure they're all pricks IRL. Which isn't really a dig, more par for the course in telly and film. The nice ones stand out by reputation. You _know_ who the nice ones are, the rest are almost always on a scale from "irritating git" to "Hitler".


----------



## Pwerus (Mar 20, 2018)

I haven't seen any of it from after Chris Evens left (not because I like Chris Evens, I just lacked the interest) but honestly, it kind of echoes the controversy around the Ghostbusters reboot.
The arguments and politics and controversies are there, sure, but mostly because the original Top Gear happened at the right place at the right time. I don't know if Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May knew each other before 2003 Top Gear started, but I wouldn't be surprised if the producers just gave them jobs because they knew about cars, and the arguing, comedy, and banter that the show became known for was pure accident. You can't just emulate chemistry like that, and just like the Ghostbusters reboot, it really shows that the soul is gone, but the company is looking to see if there's money left in the carcus.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2018)

Not so hot last night I thought. A souped up tractor, a Camaro and a Ferrari. The best bit was the very end with the tractor. Thought last weeks was much better, probably because I would go for either a charger or 2CV.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2018)

Really enjoyed the Japan one. Most of the cars involved were idiotic but the presenters' genuine enthusiasm and love for where they are and what they're doing is infectious. Matt LeBlanc even managed to do five minutes of serious TV journalism at one point.

Still not clear on why Rory keeps getting sent off on his own to do the B-plots.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2018)

Is Rory bothered? He is a TG presenter AND also gets to do TG Extra; cant be all bad


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2018)

Pwerus said:


> I haven't seen any of it from after Chris Evens left (not because I like Chris Evens, I just lacked the interest) but honestly, it kind of echoes the controversy around the Ghostbusters reboot.
> The arguments and politics and controversies are there, sure, but mostly because the original Top Gear happened at the right place at the right time. I don't know if Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May knew each other before 2003 Top Gear started, but I wouldn't be surprised if the producers just gave them jobs because they knew about cars, and the arguing, comedy, and banter that the show became known for was pure accident. You can't just emulate chemistry like that, and just like the Ghostbusters reboot, it really shows that the soul is gone, but the company is looking to see if there's money left in the carcus.


You are wrong and missing out. Also it's nowt like Ghostbusters which was primarily a proxy for a fight about feminism/MRAs.


----------



## cybershot (May 31, 2018)

Matt LeBlanc to leave Top Gear


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2018)

Oh, that's a shame, I quite liked Matt. Is it worth top gear continuing. Isn't it time it was totally laid to rest and if needs must, come up with an all new motoring show?


----------



## cybershot (May 31, 2018)

A lot of commentators are saying the same. However the Top Gear brand is worth a lot to the BBC still and is still their biggest export, so I suspect if anything we'll see another high profile known worldwide replacement that's probably American.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2018)

Is America one of it's biggest markets? Even so, they could get an Aussie to do it to increase the brand down there.

Chris Hoy loves his cars and driving them or is he a little dry?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2018)

my £ is on the charmless gordon fucking ramsey


----------



## hash tag (Jun 1, 2018)

That the thing, GR can be full of total charm, all you have seen I expect is his television persona. It got the numbers watching, but it's really not top gear material.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2018)

Does the replacement have to be a "big name"? 
Clarkson et al were not names when they started!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2018)

Disappointed with this. i had hoped a woman would take one of the lead roles and Rory is taking a back seat. No idea what these two will be like though
McGuinness and Flintoff join Top Gear


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2018)

When programs main objective is to the appeal to the masses over the actual target audience. This will either be a stroke of genius or more likely, the kiss of death for TopGear. 

Kind of hope I'm wrong.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2018)

Off at a slight tangent, I see 5th gear is still going, on Quest...Fifth Gear


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Disappointed with this. i had hoped a woman would take one of the lead roles and Rory is taking a back seat. No idea what these two will be like though
> McGuinness and Flintoff join Top Gear


sadly not the late martin mcguinness


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Disappointed with this. i had hoped a woman would take one of the lead roles and Rory is taking a back seat. No idea what these two will be like though
> McGuinness and Flintoff join Top Gear


Pair of cunts



> McGuinness avoided a driving ban last year after hiring the lawyer sometimes nicknamed Mr Loophole, Nick Freeman. Despite the star having previously pleaded guilty to the driving offence, the case was thrown out on a technicality.
> 
> Flintoff, meanwhile, has avoided a ban on several occasions after being caught speeding. In 2014, it was claimed a ban would have an adverse effect on his extensive charity work.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2018)

No need to beat about the bush, you can speak freely on here...


----------



## Smick (Oct 22, 2018)

How has Paddy McGuinness managed to last this long, having started his career as a professional Peter Kay friend? He has no discernible talent and appears to be extremely unlikable.

It would seem that the BBC are just trying to get the blokey blokey thing going again, as it was with Clarkson and chums. Forget about knowledge about cars, lets send three guys off on an adventure, Chris Harris can be grumpy, McGuinness can be a joker and Flintoff will perform some other role, yet to be defined. I'd say all that Flintoff and McGuinness know about cars has come from them being able to afford expensive ones.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2018)

On that basis, what about Fuzz from car sos?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2018)

Think I'll continue not watching.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Think I'll continue not watching.


Me too. I tried a few times but it didn't work for me. Neither does the Clarkson et al thing on Amazon. That's so bad I can't even remember the name.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 24, 2018)

Smick said:


> How has Paddy McGuinness managed to last this long, having started his career as a professional Peter Kay friend? He has no discernible talent and appears to be extremely unlikable



I saw McGuinness in Bolton at a beer festival about 10 years ago, he was barging people out of the way a generally acting like a cock end. The man is a cunt.

Seems like a creep as well, so probably well suited to Gear at the Top.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know if Quest have bought 5th gear, which may be a bit odd, but they are showing relatively up to date episodes at the moment and are preferable to top gear
Fifth Gear


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I don't know if Quest have bought 5th gear, which may be a bit odd, but they are showing relatively up to date episodes at the moment and are preferable to top gear
> Fifth Gear



Fifth Gear is just dull, though. They give useful information about cars. Who wants that?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I don't know if Quest have bought 5th gear, which may be a bit odd, but they are showing relatively up to date episodes at the moment and are preferable to top gear
> Fifth Gear



Fifth Gear is just dull, though. They give useful information about cars. Who wants that?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2018)

A solid programme about cars is to be enjoyed and informative.


----------



## Chz (Nov 16, 2018)

It should be, but the few times I've watched 5th it's managed to make it exceptionally dull. Like they go out of their way to make it so.


----------



## Griff (Nov 16, 2018)

Anybody watch Modern Deals or Classic Steals?

The most addictively bad car programme ever. It's brilliant! 

Someone wants a new car and they're given two different newish cars and two outlandishly ridiculous classics to choose. 

Favourite episode had a 21 year old female student tired of using public transport in London.

What did they come up with?

A Lotus Esprit and a TVR Tuscan! 

Brilliant !


----------



## Poi E (Nov 16, 2018)

That's a fresh premise. What televisual station provides this?


----------



## Griff (Nov 16, 2018)

It's on Dave.

Like I said, it's addictively bad.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2019)

Top Gear is now back; anyone watching? BBC iPlayer - Top Gear - Series 26: Episode 1

Dont go buying the Ferrari FF or the Porsche when for £20,000 you can get youself a very capable Suzuki


----------



## souljacker (Feb 20, 2019)

I really enjoyed this. It's refreshing to watch the silly japes without the casual homophobia, misogyny and xenophobia that has become the main point of the grand tour.

Rory is not a good presenter though. The other two are quite good together and Leblanc is actually very funny. It's a shame they couldn't hold on to him. I think Flintoff and McGuiness will probably take it further down the lad route and it will suffer because of it.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2019)

OR, shock, horror, get a female presenter.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 20, 2019)

hash tag said:


> OR, shock, horror, get a female presenter.


Sabine turns up a fair bit, albeit not in the studio much


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2019)

Ii watched 10 minutes of it. Two charisma-free twats pointlessly driving up a mountain.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Sabine turns up a fair bit, albeit not in the studio much


Sabine is great when they let her be herself but lately it's been naff scripted shite.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2019)

Won't they let Sabine in the studio or has she opted out I wonder...she does scream a bit.


----------



## Griff (Feb 21, 2019)

I do find it quite cringeworthy to watch these days. 

I'm a car nut so will always watch it, but give me Wayne Carrini and Chasing Classic Cars anyday over the latest dreadful Top Gear.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2019)

Wayne is not a very likeable person and only deals in high end cars but have to respect his knowledge on cars


----------



## D'wards (Mar 3, 2019)

Tonight's show has been pretty dull so far. They need interesting features, cos the presenters haven't got the, ahem, "classic bants" of their predecessors.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 20, 2019)

Well that series just coasted a bit. Can't think of many highlights


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2019)

The last episode was pants. There were just dragging out two or three things and when that wasn't long enough they threw a compilation in as filler at the end.
was interesting to see the tech in the roller, especially where it reads the road and adjusts the suspension for bumps or corners and anticipates gear changes. 
Sorry Matt has left.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Well that series just coasted a bit. Can't think of many highlights



Hmm... yeah. It wasn't great. There were some ok bits and as I said earlier, it has completely dropped the misogyny and xenophobia, which is good. I think the world has moved on though. Grand Tour viewing figures aren't released but there is a definite decline in interest. I don't really know anyone who's watched it and I haven't bothered. It's the end of the explosions and cars generation. Probably for the best.


----------



## MikeMcc (Mar 27, 2019)

I think I'm going to go against the grain here and say that I liked the mix of the latest series. The gag-reel part showed how much Chris and Matt got on (and hinted at how little the presenters did compared to the crew...), but i think they had reached a point were they had started to settle with each other.  Makes it a shame that they are going to shuffle it about again.  I think it was good that they shuffled the order about a bit and used different gags.  There wasn't the tired Clarkson-era formulaic routine where you knew when the Stig was going to come on and you could almost predict what the prick was going to say.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2019)

The all, new top gear is back tonight. By lack of posts, I assume like me, few are interested in it. I get the impression it's now even more of a lads may thing than a motoring programme.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 16, 2019)

I'll watch it but they are on their last chance. I'm hoping Freddy will be good value. Don't know much about the other guy except from when he was in Phoenix Nights.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2019)

better than the previous lot


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2019)

Why?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 16, 2019)

MLB  not grandstanding as an aloof megastar for one

more lads than anything so far


----------



## souljacker (Jun 16, 2019)

Decent amount of car talk but too laddish and not funny.  It's a no from me.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 16, 2019)

Didn’t think it was too bad. Nothing too different from Clarkson, Hammond & May.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Didn’t think it was too bad. Nothing too different from Clarkson, Hammond & May.


This is an oxymoron


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 28, 2019)

Watched two episodes last night. I didn't think much of it, but not for any particular reason. The amiable presenters don't produce the red mist that made me swear and break things with Clarkson, May, Hammond nor is there the feeling that I got that the last lot were just phoning it in. 

There are plenty of other fairly fatuous car programmes, British and US, that I already watch; this doesn't join their ranks.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2019)

Bob was brilliant on it tonight


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2019)

I was out voted and was made to watch it tonight. It's mostly about 2 blokes with big mouths, aving a laff at my expense and a cullinan. What part of that was about cars, cars that I might be interested in. I'm out.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 4, 2020)

Great start to the series. Nearly pissed myself laughing mind. That Tesla is a bit nippy!


----------



## 8ball (Oct 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I was out voted and was made to watch it tonight. It's mostly about 2 blokes with big mouths, aving a laff at my expense and a cullinan. What part of that was about cars, cars that I might be interested in. I'm out.



It hasn't really been about cars for maybe 15 years now.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2021)

James Bond car special tonight. Very enjoyable so far!

The Lotus Esprit is my favourite- its a submarine that can shoot down a helicopter for gawd's sake!


----------



## Chz (Mar 22, 2021)

The young'un voted for TG over whatever nature doc was on 2. I was moderately surprised in that I enjoyed half of it. I thought the Renault 11s were pure genius, but the Ferrari vs. Alfa thing was poor.

I expect they didn't have time to get a Sabine tribute together. Next week?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 22, 2021)

Chz said:


> I was moderately surprised in that I enjoyed half of it. I thought the Renault 11s were pure genius, but the Ferrari vs. Alfa thing was poor.



The segment was a bit rubbish but that Alfa was beautiful. Although if I was going to get one of those refurb'd classics I'd get the e-type that Clarkson drove a few years back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 22, 2021)

Chz said:


> The young'un voted for TG over whatever nature doc was on 2. I was moderately surprised in that I enjoyed half of it. I thought the Renault 11s were pure genius, but the Ferrari vs. Alfa thing was poor.
> 
> I expect they didn't have time to get a Sabine tribute together. Next week?


----------

